# briggs and stratton 12hp i/c rebuild



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i have a 12hp i/c (281707) that had water laying in the bore when i bought it,,, it had rust caked on it that i sanded off but it still has the stain where the water layed in the bored and now after 2 months off running it really hard to see if these motors are as good as they say they are it is starting to "puff" white smoke(oil i guess) when idling after i mow the lawn for 1 hour.. i would say the engine had about 200-300 hours max on it before it was set behind the fellas house where i got it from,,, what i want to know is if all i need it to hone it out and put a new set of rings in it or bore it out .010 oversize with new pison and rings... if honed will it take enough off the cylinder walls to get rid of the water stain,,, thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

All comes to owner abuse..... did the previous guy actually change the oil when he should have?
I've got one thats still kicking after 17 years of heck...... (soon to be replaced with a 18hp apposed twin though) and it will probablly get rebuilt.
The water stain is nothing to worry about, iron doesn't stay a perfect color... If you feel no wear ridge at the top of the cylinder.... more then likely a hone and rings will do.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i dont know nothin about the owner and how he used it but he told me whatever it needed done got done buy a business that i know of,,, i'm not really worried about the water stain,, i'm just worried about the rust i sanded off of it so i will price some rings and a gasket kit and tear into it somtine soon,, thanks for the replies


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok i priced the rings on the internet from the manual i got off line on the briggs and stratton website, i noticed that there is a normal set of rings and a chrome set of rings for double the price,, what is the difference,, thanks


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Chrome rings can be used with out honing. Their worth the price. The old rings may be sticking in the piston grooves causing the engine to smoke. New rings should eliminate that. When installing new rings, make sure that the ring end gaps are 90% apart.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok so any engine i have here that burns alittle oil i can take apart and put a new set of chrome rings in it without honing it, will fix the oil burning problem and fix the imperfections that the bore might have if it has any,, thanks for the reply,


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Unless the cylinder is worn, then it needs to be bored out. feel on the (top) inside of the cylinder for a ridge, if no ridge is found Chrome rings can be used. Chrome rings are not available for every make and model engine, so you will have to check for availability.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok well i checked for chrome rings (got the part number from the ILP from the B&S site) and it didn't say not avilible so i will check for wear on the cylinder walls (if the wear ridge was bad enough will it catch your finger nail if you scraped it across it) tomarrow and order the rings soon,, as far as the rings go, can the first ring gap be up, second down and third up again,, if not in this order, please tell me how you guys put them in,, thanks for the reply


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok well i think that i'm gonna just hone it out and put a new set of standard size regular rings in it,, thanks


----------

